# taking grey knights with a Black templar army



## rennyep15 (Oct 14, 2008)

would have an allied squad of greay knights in a black templar sqaud be effective?


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Wrong sub-forum...but i believe greyknights have a special rule about being used with normal marines....

I believe they can not be taken as allies in a demon hunters list but unsure if grey knights can be taken under a black templars list.


----------



## Vash2585 (Jul 16, 2008)

black Templars refuse to Ally with any army that has pyschers... I am unfamiliar with the Grey Knight army but don't they all have some level of psychic ability?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

The grey knight can be allies with space marines, but the space marines cannot ally with the grey knights. as for the psycher thing the grey knights are the only psychers that the templars will ally with.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

if the black templars are your main force, then yes you can take GK's as allies, and blackhiker said, BT's will work with GK's


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

you can take em' (BT rules give an exception about being allied with GK) though I'm not sure why you'd want too... they do not get the vow, and the random psycannons aren't worth the points you're throwing around, wh you could just up your BT...


----------



## jonatron (Oct 17, 2008)

hmm yes the witch despising SM and u want GK pyskers... dude even if u could u will be shunned 4 ur lack of fluff knoledge( death to the witches... wait a min. the GK are psykers... Betrayl FTW..)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

jonatron said:


> hmm yes the witch despising SM and u want GK pyskers... dude even if u could u will be shunned 4 ur lack of fluff knoledge( death to the witches... wait a min. the GK are psykers... Betrayl FTW..)


Plz to read better good.

GK are dangerous, unsanctioned psykers in the same sense that a sandwich is a deadly artillery shell.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> GK are dangerous, unsanctioned psykers in the same sense that a sandwich is a deadly artillery shell.



mmmm, delicious artillery shells. The image of a team of WW2 era soldiers holding their ears while firing a sandwich out of a long barrelled canon is a particularly hilarious one.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Baalirock said:


> mmmm, delicious artillery shells. The image of a team of WW2 era soldiers holding their ears while firing a sandwich out of a long barrelled canon is a particularly hilarious one.


The sandwiches don't hold up as much as I wanted (oh well :crazy: )


----------

